# Circumcision for Baby Boy



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All

Has anyone any info on the following:

If I have baby boy, he will be Muslim (DH is Muslim and babies msut be too) -I knew that when I married him so no issue for me as I am very aware of differences and DH is very 'western'.

However, all Muslim baby boys muct be circumcised for religious purposes. 

I know that some Christian parents (esp. in USA) and all Jews do it also.

So was wondering if anyone knows if the hospital will do in Northern Ireland and if not, where can it be done safely and professionally?
Asked my GP but he was no help with no answers.

Thank you.


----------



## Vickybunny (Jul 20, 2010)

I had my little boy 5 weeks ago and we want a circumcision for him too. Mainly for hygiene reasons. 

Our GP said they could not refer us as there is no medical reason that he needs it so we are going private. Its the only way we could get it done. Also, so many private clinics would not do it until he was 3, thankfully we have found one that will do it now!

My step father is muslim and my brother had it done when he was 4. 

Hope this helps

vicky


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Vicky

Thanks for reply.

Are you in Northern Ireland?

If so, which clinic did you book?

I have seen online that Hillsborough Private Clinic and 365 do it but unsure if only for medical reasons.

Would really appreciate the name of your clinic if in N Ireland.

Thanks so much


----------

